# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >   فضايح البنات Fadaia7 El Banat :)

## ta3mia

مرشد 
7 )ح - 5 خ - 2 ق - 7. خ - 3 ع ) 

- Azai el Banat Bia7.fou el 7agat ..... (Ask) El Koursai we el Mashad 
- Azai el Bint ba3d ma kanit min 5ams da2ak zai el zaft we Ri7tha Gaiba Awil 
El Shara3 >> tab2a Foula >>>> (ASK) El 3tour well Barfanat 
- Azai El Bint Ba3d ma Kan Sha3raha Ma2asha 2adima ... (ASK) El Geal WelL 
CeShwaar 
- Shoufow El Bint eLee M2ashifa We Mehabiba Azai Betb2a 
Mnawara we hia 5arga m3a walad ... bta3 Killo Boudra .... We .. tb2a oky. 
- El Bint tkoun bil Biat zai el Wallad ... mafish far2 jasadi 
binhoum 
Bas bara Tkoun fiha koul el Tadaris ... Rabina ya5ali el Killeinkes 
- We klo koum wel 7agat el Sna3ia koum tani 
(Rmoush... 3iwon(3adasat)...7asanat ....sh3owr ( wasl we tarkiab 
)...dawafar (lazk we tarkiab ......sdour ... naf5 we zra3 .... Shaft el btown .. wel 
f5ouwd .. we naf5howm 7asab el 7aga ..... 
- we el Bint ele msa7ba kaza wa7id we bttl5bat fihom ... zaman 
el enternet ba2a 
- 
we bi2oul el masal labis el bousa tb2a 3arowsa WE 3agabi ( al Banat 
all ) 
و بالعربي يا سادة يا كرام 
ازاي البنات بيخفو الحاجات ......... (اسئل) الكورسية والمشد 
ازاي البنت بعد ما كانت مين خمس دقائق زي الزفت و ريحتها جايبة اول الشارع .. 
تبقي قلة ...(أسئل) العطور والبرفنات 
ازاي البنت بعد ما كان شعرها مقشة قديمة (اسئل) الجيل و السشوار 
شوفو البنت اللي مقشفة و مهببه ازاي بتبقي منوره و هي خارجه مع ولد ...بتاع 
كيلو بودرة .. و تبقي اوكيه 
البنت تكون بالبيت زي الولد ... و مفيش فرق جسدي بينهم ... بس بره تكون فيها كل 
التداريس ... ربنا يخلي الكلينكس .. 
و كله كوم و الحاجات الصناعية كوم تاني 
( رموش ... عيون (عدسات) ... حسنات ...شعور ..(و صل و تركيب ) .. أظافر (لزق و 
تركيب ) صدور (نفخ و زرع) ...شفايق ...(سليكون) شفط البطون ... و الفخود ... و 
نفخهم حسب الحاجة ) 
و البنت اللي مصاحبه كذا واحد و بتتلخبط فيهم .. زمان الانترنت بقي 
و بيقول المثل لبس البوصة تبقي عروسة و عجبي ( ال بنات ال )

----------


## ابن البلد

مشكورةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة طعمية :D
علي نقلك لينا الفضايح دي :P

----------


## دموع_مجروحة

بجد.. أنا بنت اهه والحمدلله .. لا بحط احمر ولا أخضر وبسمع صاحباتي لما بيقعدوا يتكلموا على جديد الموضة والمكياج والشعر والحاجات دي .. بس مش علشان نستعملها أو نجربها لأ .. علشان نألس عليها :D لأننا بكل بساطة مش شايفين ان الأحمر والأخضر أو البرفانات و البلاوي دي ممكن تزيد من جمال البنت .. لأن ( وللأسف ان معظم البنات مش عارفين ) ان الجمال هو جمال الروح والأخلاق .. والحمدلله على اللي احنا فيه راضيين بحالنا كده ومش معنى كده اننا مبهدلين أو مش مهتمين بمظهرنا بالعكس احنا ماشيين على الموضة بس المعقول منها  غير الملفت .. وبرضه أررجع وأقول تاني انها مابقيتش فضايح خلاص لأن كل البنات بيعملوا كده أو أغلبيتهم فما أعتقدش انها بقت أسرار خلاص !!

----------


## مجموعة انسان

هههه



مشكووووره  طع   100





تحيااااااااتي

----------


## وجه القمر

بجد انا مش هاقول حاجه غير ان مش كل البنات زى بعض وكمان البنات بيعملوا كده علشان تكون جميله واظن الجمال مش عيب رغم انى مش بعمل كده والله بس انا بوضح الاسباب والله جميل  يحب الجمال وكمان الجمال زى مات قالت دموع مجروحه جمال الروح والاخلاق واظن ان فى بنات كتيره كويسه ومش بالمظهر نقدر نحكم 

:166:

----------


## أشجان الليل

:confused::confused::confused:





الكلام ده بجد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



على كده أنا مش بنت:D:D

----------


## جمال حمدان

جتنا نيلة في حزنا الهباب  :3: 
على كده اللي حدايا في البيت حِدَّايه  :2: 

والله وراحت عليك يا ابو حمدان وطلعت متجوز شيخ غفر !!!
وسلم لي ع المترو :D

نسيت توقيعي !!

----------


## ta3mia

شوفتي يا اشجان احنا طلعنا رجاله يا ختي

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

:D


 ::rolleyes:: 

 :2:

----------


## أشجان الليل

مش فاهماكى يا ميس فيرجو....؟؟
انت بتبكى واللا بتضحكي...


واللا هو هم يضحك وهم يبكي:D:D :2:  :2:

----------


## وادكول مش معقول

اللي علي راسه بطحة هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

أشجان .. انا بضحك على الكلام المكتوب .. 
وببكي على الحقيقه المره :D



 :Mad:  كوول الموضوع مش ليك اصلا ..

----------


## saroo02

يا نهار مطين أيوة كدة ورونا الفضايح ورونا يظهر إن كل البنات إلي في المنتدي طلعوا رجالة يا دي الخيبة  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  :2:  :2:  :2:

----------


## ta3mia

هي لا بتضحك و لا بتبكي
هي بصراحة يا اشجان 
بتستهبل

----------


## ta3mia

البنات يستخبو :D
و انا ما فضحتش بنات المنتدي ولا حاجه
هو في بنات هنا:D

----------


## محمد البنيان

يا طـــــــــــــ100ــــــــــــــــــــــــع 
كل البنات بتحبك 
كل البنات حلوين
احلى موضوع في المنتدى 
عليهم  
و عليهم 
و
  عليهم 
اظهر وبان عليك الامان

من محب لك

----------


## ta3mia

مش فاهمه 
يعني قصدك:D
اني انا احلي البنات
 ::p: 
يا كسوفي

----------


## ابن اسكندريه

الله اكبر الله اكبر ايه الحلاوه دى ظهر الحق

 بس احنا برده زى الجرادل بنجرى وراهم مع انهم زيهم زيناااا هههههههه

----------


## ana3sola

كلامك  مضبوط طبعا بس مش للبنات العادية 
الكلام دة للفنانات والمشهورات مش لينا يعنى  :33: 
والجمال جمال الروح والادب والاخلاق 
يعنى احنا بالكتير نضع برفيوم مش لان ريحتنا وحشة لاسمح اللة لأ
لان الله جميل يحب الجمال والست لما تتجمل لزوجها ولا لعريسها ولا لحبيبها مش عيب ولا حرام:88:
الدور والباقى على اللى بيحلقوا كل شهر ويتركوا شعورهم تطول ويقولوا دى موضه ومين قال ان الرجال مش بتستعمل جيل للشعر ولا برفيوم ولا عدسات ملونة  :53: 
انتو خلاص عياركم فلت وبقيتوا تقلدوا البنات 
لعن اللة المتشبهين بالنساء :33:  
وحقيقة معروفه مافيش بنت وحشة ابدا  ::rolleyes::

----------


## مرمـــــر

بجد ياطع طع

الموضوع يضحك

والله احنا اتفضحنا بجد

بس والله انا عمرى ما عملت كدا

يالهوىىىىى دا الواحد غفير بقي

وانا موش واخدة بالي

ياختي جمالوة حلو
ههههههههههههههه بكرة ابقي عروسه امورة بس بربع كليو بودرة بس

 :2:   :3:

----------


## ta3mia

:Dيا مرمر
يا ست الكل 
كفايا الاسم الحلو ده

----------


## مرمـــــر

طعمه طعامه


يسلملي ها الكلام الحلو


ياطعم طعمه

مرسي حيااااااااااتىىى :;):

----------


## Space_Gatr

ما أصعب ان تكون المرأة هى واقع تسشعره فـــــارجو ان ما سردتيه وان كان صحيحا فهو ليس من الامـور الواجبة الذكر .... سيدتى الجميلة ما يفرق بيننا وبين دول الغرب مع اننا نملك من العقــائد ما يجعلنا أكثر ترسخا وايمانا بمبادئنا أننا دائما نحاول ان نعكس الجانب السلبى لامورنا .... وهو الامر الذى يظهرنا دائما بالجانب الاكثر سلبية دون ايجابيات عديدة فى المقابل ...... ولو ان ما سردتى واقعا مرئيا فكان الاجدر ان تبدى - من وجهة نظرك كفتاه - ما تحبين ان تريه 

أشكر لكى لمساتك وتعبيرك عن بنى جنسك وأظنك ستجيدين التعبير بشكل اكثر تفاؤلا فى المرات المقبلة .

----------


## ta3mia

يا راجل
قول حاجة غير دي

ده انا اكثر واحده عندي تعصب لبنات جنسي
بس دي قاعة فك التكشيرة
و قلنا نفك بقي ::p:

----------


## shifo

شكرا على المجاملة  بس الحقيقة أنل برج القوس مش برج الجدى  الظاهر ان دى غلطة مطبعية من جانبى
و ساقوم بتصليحها فورا مع السف لأنى مش من برج الجدىز  ::(:

----------


## shifo

طبعا أكيد فهمتو ان الرد السابق ده مكانه مش هنا ...  و أنى عمال أعمل حاجات غلط من ساعة ما جيت هنا.

على العموم كويس الغلطة دى جت بسيطة    :;):

----------


## Mrs. Virgo

:D أيه غلطه بسيطه خالص .. 
زرار ((تحرير)) كان ممكن يعدلها ... :D

----------


## essamazmy12

وليه تقول عليها فضايح البنات

ممكن تقول هل هذه هى سلوكيات البنات ؟

----------


## welly76

السادة الإخوة الأفاضل 
تحياتى لجميع الأعضاء مع التحفظات الكل يعلم ما قالته الأخت طع100 ولكن كما قالت الأخت العسولة إنه للمشاهير فقط وذلك لجذب المتفرجين لها ولكن للبنات بصفة عامة ليسوا غفر و لكننننننننننننننن
 ثانية واحدة نشوف اللى الغفير اللى جنبى عايزة إيههههههههه

----------


## محمد شحاته

> _كاتب الرسالة الأصلية : ta3mia_ 
> *مرشد 
> 7 )ح - 5 خ - 2 ق - 7. خ - 3 ع ) 
> 
> [ALIGN=LEFT]- Azai el Banat Bia7.fou el 7agat ..... (Ask) El 
> [ALIGN=
> البنت تكون بالبيت زي الولد ... و مفيش فرق جسدي بينهم ... بس بره تكون فيها كل 
> التداريس ... ربنا يخلي الكلينكس .. 
> و كله كوم و الحاجات الصناعية كوم تاني 
> ...


 
 ::  ::  ::  
الاختىطع 100 تسلم الايد اللى كتبت الصراحه ديه كلها جرأه غير عاديه من قلم لايخاف بطش الحريم واسمحى لى بمشاركتك ببعض الصفات للحريم  
  تمتاز المرأة بثلاثة
المرواغه … والغيرة…وانعدام الذوق 

وتجيد المرأة
البكاء… والإغراء… والدهاء

وتكره المرأة ثلاثة
الصمت… والوحدة…والحساب

وتميل المرأة لثلاثة
النقد… والدعاية… والثرثرة

وتصلح المرأة لثلاثة
المنزل… والتربية…والتمريض

وتتقن المرأة ثلاثة
الزينة… والشجار… والتمثيل 


ثلاثة تحبها المرأة في الرجل
أن يكون ذكيا… أن يكون كريما… كالاسد أن يكون شجاعا وفوق ذلك تريده  حملا وديعا

وثلاثة تكرهها فيه
أن يكون غبيا… أن يكون بخيلا… أن يكون جبانا

----------


## sherry

اعتقد الانسان عند الزواج

ينبهر بالمنظر قبل الجوهر  وبعد الزواج يكتشف الجوهر  السىء كمن وضع لة السم فى العسل

لكن بعد اية يفيد الندم


ولكن اذا كان الا نجذاب للجوهر قبل المظهر اعتقد ان السلوك والخلق الطيب كفيل بحياة سعيدة

وقبول للمظهر


اما اذا كانت مراية الحب عامية وساعة القضا يعمى البصر
لا منظر ولا جوهر


يبقى اللة يرحمة ولا ارانا الله مكروة فى عزيز لديكم  :6:  :6:  :6:  :6:  :6:  ::(: :

وسرادق العزاء ستقام بعد شهر العسل مباشرة دة ان ماكنش بعد ال15 يوم الاولى

وبالرفاء والبنين وبالشكل دة ماحنش متجوزين

ويارب يرزقكم بالى تشبة اسماعيل ياسين 

انا شخصيا نفسى فى واحدة شبة شيبوب:8: :7:  :Mad:  ::(: 


وبعدين واجعين دماغكم لية كلهم بعد الجواز انا اسف 


اشولة بشرية

اى ا اى اىاى اى اى اى

----------


## كتكوته

لا طبعا يا شيري

----------


## BLUE MAGIC

قوة ويا هلا فيكم 
وبدون تعليق 


تحياتي لكم 
Blue Magic شماخر

----------


## حتة سكرة

*طعمية هانم**كلامك معجبنيش بكل المقاييس  لو  حتى  كنا في قاعة  فك التكشيرة* * لأنك عرضت* *الموضوع بطريقة ساخرة تهكمية* *أكيد الموضوع الي بتتكلمي فية صح* *بس صوابعك مش زي**بعضها ولازم نعرف الفروق قبل ما نفتح موضوع**تمام يا................ يا طعمية هانم*

----------

